# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries >  πρώην x-lighters στην Ελλάδα

## Ellinis

> Μπράβο και από εμένα Άρη, εξαιρετικό εύρημα !
> 
> Στη λίστα που σου έχω στείλει παλιότερα με τις φορτηγίδες του Σ. Γ. Εμπειρίκου αναφέρεται η συγκεκριμένη, μαζί με τις ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Γ.,  ΣΟΦΙΑ Γ. και ΣΤΥΛΙΑΝΟΣ Γ. να ανήκουν στον Σ. Γ. Εμπειρίκο με αυτά το όνοματα. Προφανώς ο Γιαλεράκης τις πούλησε και τις 4 στον Σ. Γ. Εμπειρίκο ο οποίος για κάποιο διάστημα δεν τους είχε αλλάξει όνομα... Δεν ήξερα όμως ότι μετονομάστηκε "Ε" οπότε έχουμε νέα ανακάλυψη και στους Εμπειρίκους (υπήρχαν και οι Ε1 έως Ε63 - 63 φορτηγίδες που ανήκαν στην Εθνική και χρησιμοποιούνταν για τις ανθρακεύσεις της Byron).


Φίλε Νεκτάριε το ΣΤΥΛΙΑΝΟΣ Γ. (πρώην X-lighter και αυτό) είχε επίσης ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία που μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε εδώ. Τα άλλα δυο δεν πρέπει να τα έχω συναντήσει.

----------


## npapad

> Φίλε Νεκτάριε το ΣΤΥΛΙΑΝΟΣ Γ. (πρώην X-lighter και αυτό) είχε επίσης ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία που μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε εδώ. Τα άλλα δυο δεν πρέπει να τα έχω συναντήσει.


Και τα άλλα δύο πρέπει να ήταν X-lighter αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω τα στοιχεία τους. Ο Γιαλεράκης είχε και πέμπτο X-lighter, το ΜΑΡΙΓΟΥΛΑ Γ. που έχουμε συζητήσει κατ' ιδίαν στο παρελθόν, το οποίο μετασκευάστηκε σε φορτηγό, πουλήθηκε και ζούσε μέχρι και το 1997 με όνομα ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ.

----------


## Ellinis

> Και τα άλλα δύο πρέπει να ήταν X-lighter αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω τα στοιχεία τους. Ο Γιαλεράκης είχε και πέμπτο X-lighter, το ΜΑΡΙΓΟΥΛΑ Γ. που έχουμε συζητήσει κατ' ιδίαν στο παρελθόν, το οποίο μετασκευάστηκε σε φορτηγό, πουλήθηκε και ζούσε μέχρι και το 1997 με όνομα ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ.


Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ήταν αμμολυπτικό μετά το 1972 και διαλύθηκε το 1997 κατόπιν ατυχήματος (το έχει ο Ντούνης). Υπήρχε όμως και άλλο X-lighter, το ΚΑΤΙΝΑ Γ. του Γιαλεράκη, που ως υδροφόρα ΓΟΥΤΕΡ ΚΑΡΡΙΕΡ Ι το εκποίησε ο ΟΛΠ το 2000 ως επιβλαβές ναυάγιο κλπ Απομακρύνθηκε και διαλύθηκε το 2004 στην Ελευσίνα. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω φωτογραφίες του. Και να το είχε πάρει το μάτι μου, μάλλον δεν θα το φωτογράφιζα μη ξέροντας την ιστορία του τότε...

----------


## npapad

> Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ήταν αμμολυπτικό μετά το 1972 και διαλύθηκε το 1997 κατόπιν ατυχήματος (το έχει ο Ντούνης). Υπήρχε όμως και άλλο X-lighter, το ΚΑΤΙΝΑ Γ. του Γιαλεράκη, που ως υδροφόρα ΓΟΥΤΕΡ ΚΑΡΡΙΕΡ Ι το εκποίησε ο ΟΛΠ το 2000 ως επιβλαβές ναυάγιο κλπ Απομακρύνθηκε και διαλύθηκε το 2004 στην Ελευσίνα. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω φωτογραφίες του. Και να το είχε πάρει το μάτι μου, μάλλον δεν θα το φωτογράφιζα μη ξέροντας την ιστορία του τότε...


Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ το θυμάμαι στα πρώτα μου βήματα στο ευγενές άθλημα του... shipspotting στο Ρέθυμνο. Τέλη 1976, ήμουν πολύ μικρός (μόλις 4 χρονών). Ήταν καταχωρημένο σαν αμμοληπτικό αλλά ουσιαστικά ήταν φορτηγό με γερανό "φαγάνα" στο κέντρο σαν τα σημερινά χωματάδικα. Πρέπει να έκατσε μέχρι το 1977-78 περίπου που ήρθε το ΑΡΓΩ ΝΤΙΓΚΕΡ και το αντικατέστησε. Ενδεχομένως να έχω φωτογραφία, θα ψάξω τις πρώτες μας φωτογραφίες μήπως βρω κάτι. Φαινόταν πάντως ότι ήταν μετασκευή καθώς είχε περίεργο σουλούπι.

Το ΚΑΤΙΝΑ Γ. δεν το ήξερα ! Άρα 6 μέχρι τώρα ο Γιαλεράκης !

----------


## npapad

> Και τα άλλα δύο πρέπει να ήταν X-lighter αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω τα στοιχεία τους. Ο Γιαλεράκης είχε και πέμπτο X-lighter, το ΜΑΡΙΓΟΥΛΑ Γ. που έχουμε συζητήσει κατ' ιδίαν στο παρελθόν, το οποίο μετασκευάστηκε σε φορτηγό, πουλήθηκε και ζούσε μέχρι και το 1997 με όνομα ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ.





> Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ήταν αμμολυπτικό μετά το 1972 και διαλύθηκε το 1997 κατόπιν ατυχήματος (το έχει ο Ντούνης). Υπήρχε όμως και άλλο X-lighter, το ΚΑΤΙΝΑ Γ. του Γιαλεράκη, που ως υδροφόρα ΓΟΥΤΕΡ ΚΑΡΡΙΕΡ Ι το εκποίησε ο ΟΛΠ το 2000 ως επιβλαβές ναυάγιο κλπ Απομακρύνθηκε και διαλύθηκε το 2004 στην Ελευσίνα. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω φωτογραφίες του. Και να το είχε πάρει το μάτι μου, μάλλον δεν θα το φωτογράφιζα μη ξέροντας την ιστορία του τότε...





> Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ το θυμάμαι στα πρώτα μου βήματα στο ευγενές άθλημα του... shipspotting στο Ρέθυμνο. Τέλη 1976, ήμουν πολύ μικρός (μόλις 4 χρονών). Ήταν καταχωρημένο σαν αμμοληπτικό αλλά ουσιαστικά ήταν φορτηγό με γερανό "φαγάνα" στο κέντρο σαν τα σημερινά χωματάδικα. Πρέπει να έκατσε μέχρι το 1977-78 περίπου που ήρθε το ΑΡΓΩ ΝΤΙΓΚΕΡ και το αντικατέστησε. Ενδεχομένως να έχω φωτογραφία, θα ψάξω τις πρώτες μας φωτογραφίες μήπως βρω κάτι. Φαινόταν πάντως ότι ήταν μετασκευή καθώς είχε περίεργο σουλούπι.
> 
> Το ΚΑΤΙΝΑ Γ. δεν το ήξερα ! Άρα 6 μέχρι τώρα ο Γιαλεράκης !


Το ΜΑΡΙΓΟΥΛΑ Γ το έχει (ακόμα με αυτό το όνομα) ο Lloyd's Register 1980-81 με τα παρακάτω στοιχεία :

MARIGOULA G, *IMO 5224431*, built 1915 (UK), 123 gt. Iron M General Cargo. 31,27 m X 6,46 m. Engine : Oil 4DA 6 cyl. (Made 1957, fitted - ) Z.U.T. "Zgoda" (SWI).

----------


## npapad

Ψάχνοντας τον LR 1971-72 ανακάλυψα ένα ακόμα X-Lighter (ίσως είναι κάποιο από τα πρώην του Γιαλεράκη) μετασκευασμένο σε δεξαμενόπλοιο.

*PINIOS*, Iron M Water Tanker, *IMO 5278717*, Reg. at Piraeus (off. no 221). Call sign SYTL, 31,8 m X 6,32 m. Built 1915 (Great Britain), 153 gt.
Engine : Oil 2 cyl. 70 BHP (Bolinders). Owner : J. Mallis & Co.
Έχω και μια σημείωση γι' αυτό ότι το 1943 περίπου είχε ιδιοκτήτη τον Ι. Παππά (με το ίδιο όνομα).
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω στοιχεία νηολογίου και δεν ξέρω τι απέγινε...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καλοί μου φίλοι συγχωρέστε με για την παρέμβαση, αλλά την θεωρώ απαραίτητη. Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να ανοιγόταν ένα καινούργιο γενικότερο θέμα για τα πρώην X-Lighters που ήρθαν στην χώρα μας ??? Είμαστε στο θέμα ενός πλοίου ανοικτού τύπου, και τα τελευταία επτά ποστ αφορούν πρώην X-Lighters που δούλεψαν ως δεξαμενόπλοια, φορτηγά, αμμοληπτικά κ.α.

Ευελπιστώ στην κατανόηση σας.

----------


## Ellinis

> Ψάχνοντας τον LR 1971-72 ανακάλυψα ένα ακόμα X-Lighter (ίσως είναι κάποιο από τα πρώην του Γιαλεράκη) μετασκευασμένο σε δεξαμενόπλοιο.
> 
> *PINIOS*, Iron M Water Tanker, *IMO 5278717*, Reg. at Piraeus (off. no 221). Call sign SYTL, 31,8 m X 6,32 m. Built 1915 (Great Britain), 153 gt.
> Engine : Oil 2 cyl. 70 BHP (Bolinders). Owner : J. Mallis & Co.
> Έχω και μια σημείωση γι' αυτό ότι το 1943 περίπου είχε ιδιοκτήτη τον Ι. Παππά (με το ίδιο όνομα).
> Δυστυχώς δεν έχω στοιχεία νηολογίου και δεν ξέρω τι απέγινε...


Νεκτάριε δες τον Ντούνη, το ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ (πρώην ΛΙΠΑΣΜΑΤΑ) βυθίστηκε το 1943 έξω από τον Πειραιά ενώ έδεινε νερό σε άλλο πλοίο.




> Καλοί μου φίλοι συγχωρέστε με για την παρέμβαση, αλλά την θεωρώ απαραίτητη. Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να ανοιγόταν ένα καινούργιο γενικότερο θέμα για τα πρώην X-Lighters που ήρθαν στην χώρα μας ??? Είμαστε στο θέμα ενός πλοίου ανοικτού τύπου, και τα τελευταία επτά ποστ αφορούν πρώην X-Lighters που δούλεψαν ως δεξαμενόπλοια, φορτηγά, αμμοληπτικά κ.α.
> 
> Ευελπιστώ στην κατανόηση σας.


Σωστά, οπότε τα μεταφέρω σε ένα νέο θέμα.  :Cat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και μιας και έχουμε νέο γενικό θέμα για τα πρώην X-lighters στην Ελλάδα (ευχαριστώ Άρη), να αναφέρουμε εδώ και τα δύο πρώην X-Lighters που πολλά χρόνια μετά την κατασκευή τους μετασκευάστηκαν - ανακατασκευάστηκαν σε Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ανοικτού τύπου, ή αν προτιμάτε σε παντόφλες. Τα _ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Α_ (Άγιος Ιωάννης Ρώσσος, Κυριάκος Κ, Ουρανία, Κ.3, Χ.191) και _ΕΥΒΟΙΑ_ (Έψιλον, Μαρία Γ).

----------


## npapad

> Καλοί μου φίλοι συγχωρέστε με για την παρέμβαση, αλλά την θεωρώ απαραίτητη. Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να ανοιγόταν ένα καινούργιο γενικότερο θέμα για τα πρώην X-Lighters που ήρθαν στην χώρα μας ??? Είμαστε στο θέμα ενός πλοίου ανοικτού τύπου, και τα τελευταία επτά ποστ αφορούν πρώην X-Lighters που δούλεψαν ως δεξαμενόπλοια, φορτηγά, αμμοληπτικά κ.α.
> 
> Ευελπιστώ στην κατανόηση σας.





> Νεκτάριε δες τον Ντούνη, το ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ (πρώην ΛΙΠΑΣΜΑΤΑ) βυθίστηκε το 1943 έξω από τον Πειραιά ενώ έδεινε νερό σε άλλο πλοίο.
> 
> 
> Σωστά, οπότε τα μεταφέρω σε ένα νέο θέμα.


Με πρόλαβες Γιώργο, ήθελα να το ζητήσω και εγώ. Ευχαριστώ Άρη !
Το περίεργο με το ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ είναι ότι φαίνεται ενεργό το 1971-72 με άλλο ιδιοκτήτη. Μήπως ανελκύστηκε και συνέχισε να δουλεύει ? Αξίζει ψάξιμο στο νηολόγιο νομίζω...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να ρισκάρω μία ίσως αφελή ερώτηση ??? Εκτός από το ότι το ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ φαίνεται ενεργό το 1971-72 με άλλο ιδιοκτήτη, δεν είναι και περίεργο ένα πλοίο του 1915 που βυθίστηκε το 1943 να είχε αριθμό ΙΜΟ 5278717 ??? Δεν συνηγορεί και αυτό το στοιχείο στην πιθανότητα να ανελκύστηκε και να συνέχισε να δουλεύει ???

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε συνέχεια του προηγούμενου ποστ, να προσθέσω κάτι ακόμα (άσχετο βέβαια με το αν ανελκύστηκε και συνέχισε). Στα στοιχεία που μας παρέθεσε ο Νεκτάριος αναφέρεται :




> *PINIOS*, Iron M Water Tanker, *IMO 5278717*, _Reg. at Piraeus (off. no 221)_. Call sign SYTL, 31,8 m X 6,32 m. Built 1915 (Great Britain), _153 gt._


Στις λίστες όμως του Μανώλη (Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκης), αναφέρεται ένα πλοίο με το όνομα _ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ_ (χωρητικότητα _153 gt._ και ως έτος κάποιας μεταβολής το _1939_, χωρίς αριθμό νηολογίου ή και άλλα στοιχεία), και ένα ακόμα πλοίο _ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ_ (δεξαμενόπλοιο, χωρητικότητα _794 gt._, ως έτος κάποιας μεταβολής το *1911*, και αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 221_).

Τι έχουμε εδώ ??? Πάλι κάποιο μπέρδεμα από τον LR σε δύο διαφορετικά πλοία ???

----------


## npapad

> Σε συνέχεια του προηγούμενου ποστ, να προσθέσω κάτι ακόμα (άσχετο βέβαια με το αν ανελκύστηκε και συνέχισε). Στα στοιχεία που μας παρέθεσε ο Νεκτάριος αναφέρεται :
> 
> 
> 
> Στις λίστες όμως του Μανώλη (Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκης), αναφέρεται ένα πλοίο με το όνομα _ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ_ (χωρητικότητα _153 gt._ και ως έτος κάποιας μεταβολής το _1939_, χωρίς αριθμό νηολογίου ή και άλλα στοιχεία), και ένα ακόμα πλοίο _ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ_ (δεξαμενόπλοιο, χωρητικότητα _794 gt._, ως έτος κάποιας μεταβολής το *1911*, και αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 221_).
> 
> Τι έχουμε εδώ ??? Πάλι κάποιο μπέρδεμα από τον LR σε δύο διαφορετικά πλοία ???


Εδώ μιλάμε για το ίδιο πλοίο. Τα στοιχεία στις λίστες του Μανώλη δεν ήταν ακριβή (φαίνεται από την έλλειψη βασικών στοιχείων όπως του αριθμού νηολογίου στο ένα). Η διαφοροποίηση στο τονάζ ίσως έχει να κάνει με τη μετασκευή σε Δ/Ξ. Προφανώς προερχόταν από τα βιβλία του Ντούνη ή άλλες πηγές. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση νομίζω ότι ο LR είναι σωστός και υπήρχε μόνο ένα πλοίο.

----------


## npapad

> Να ρισκάρω μία ίσως αφελή ερώτηση ??? Εκτός από το ότι το ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ φαίνεται ενεργό το 1971-72 με άλλο ιδιοκτήτη, δεν είναι και περίεργο ένα πλοίο του 1915 που βυθίστηκε το 1943 να είχε αριθμό ΙΜΟ 5278717 ??? Δεν συνηγορεί και αυτό το στοιχείο στην πιθανότητα να ανελκύστηκε και να συνέχισε να δουλεύει ???


Αυτό με το ΙΜΟ με κάνει και εμένα να πιστεύω ότι ανελκύστηκε και ξαναδούλεψε. Και η αλλαγή ιδιοκτήτη βέβαια που δεν θα μπορούσε να συμβεί σε βυθισμένο πλοίο... Όπως είπα και πριν μια έρευνα στο νηολόγιο από το συνήθη ύποπτο θα μας το ξεκαθαρίσει  :Smile New:  :Smile New:  :Smile New:

----------


## npapad

Ενδεχομένως να ανακάλυψα ένα ακόμα X-Lighter στον LR 1958-59. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αλλά τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά μοιάζουν "ύποπτα".

MYTILINI (Cargo Ship), Built 1914 (England), 110 gt, 99' 4'' X 19' 8'' (30,27 m X 5,99 m). Oil Engine. Owner : K. A. Koukoulas.
*Registered at Piraeus (off. no 555)*, call sign SZLN.

Στις λίστες του αδελφού μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad) το βρίσκω (χωρίς αριθμό νηολογίου) σαν φορτηγό από το 1925 περίπου. Να είναι άραγε ένα ακόμα X-Lighter ?

----------


## npapad

Στα πιθανά X-Lighters να αναφέρουμε και το ΜΟΥΔΡΟΣ που μας έχει πει ο φίλος Ellinis *εδώ* (Post #62)

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όσον αφορά γενικότερα το ιστορικό των βρετανικών αποβατικών X-lighters, βλέποντας (ανακαλύπτοντας) σιγά σιγά τον μεγάλο αριθμό από αυτά που αγοράστηκαν και δούλεψαν μετασκευαζόμενα σε διάφορους τύπους πλοίων στην χώρα μας, δεν μπορώ παρά να το συσχετίσω με το ιστορικό των LCT Mk (τύπου 1, 2, 3, 4 κλπ).

Όπως με την λήξη του Β' Παγκοσμίου πολέμου, πάρα πολλά βρετανικά LCT Mk ως πλεονάζον πολεμικό υλικό είτε παραχωρήθηκαν είτε αγοράστηκαν και δούλεψαν μετασκευαζόμενα στην χώρα μας, αντίστοιχα τα βρετανικά αποβατικά X-lighters κατασκευασμένα το 1914 - 1915 προφανώς για τις ανάγκες του Α' Παγκοσμίου πολέμου, μετά την λήξη του (επίσης προφανώς ως πλεονάζον πολεμικό υλικό) πουλήθηκαν σε άλλες χώρες και πολλά από αυτά στην δική μας.

----------


## npapad

> Όσον αφορά γενικότερα το ιστορικό των βρετανικών αποβατικών X-lighters, βλέποντας (ανακαλύπτοντας) σιγά σιγά τον μεγάλο αριθμό από αυτά που αγοράστηκαν και δούλεψαν μετασκευαζόμενα σε διάφορους τύπους πλοίων στην χώρα μας, δεν μπορώ παρά να το συσχετίσω με το ιστορικό των LCT Mk (τύπου 1, 2, 3, 4 κλπ).
> 
> Όπως με την λήξη του Β' Παγκοσμίου πολέμου, πάρα πολλά βρετανικά LCT Mk ως πλεονάζον πολεμικό υλικό είτε παραχωρήθηκαν είτε αγοράστηκαν και δούλεψαν μετασκευαζόμενα στην χώρα μας, αντίστοιχα τα βρετανικά αποβατικά X-lighters κατασκευασμένα το 1914 - 1915 προφανώς για τις ανάγκες του Α' Παγκοσμίου πολέμου, μετά την λήξη του (επίσης προφανώς ως πλεονάζον πολεμικό υλικό) πουλήθηκαν σε άλλες χώρες και πολλά από αυτά στην δική μας.


Είναι και λογικό αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι υπήρχε πλεόνασμα από αυτά (και από άλλους τύπους πλοίων) που δεν χρειαζόταν πλέον και ταυτόχρονα μετά από κάθε πόλεμο υπήρχε μεγάλη έλλειψη στις πρώτες ύλες (χάλυβας κλπ) και στις υποδομές οπότε όλοι ήταν ευχαριστημένοι. Οι πλοιοκτήτες γιατί έπαιρναν πολύ φτηνά σκάφη τα οποία με λίγες μετατροπές τους απέφεραν άμεσα χρήματα και οι κυβερνήσεις που ξεφορτώνονταν τα πλεονάζοντα πλοία προσθέτοντας ζεστό χρήμα στην ταλαιπωρημένη τους οικονομία (έστω και λίγο !).

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> αντίστοιχα τα βρετανικά αποβατικά X-lighters κατασκευασμένα το 1914 - 1915 προφανώς για τις ανάγκες του Α' Παγκοσμίου πολέμου


*X Lighters - the Black Beetles*Κατασκευάστηκαν για την απόβαση στην Καλλίπολη και διασκορπίστηκαν μετά στην ανατολική Μεσόγειο.

----------


## Ellinis

> Ενδεχομένως να ανακάλυψα ένα ακόμα X-Lighter στον LR 1958-59. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αλλά τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά μοιάζουν "ύποπτα".
> 
> MYTILINI (Cargo Ship), Built 1914 (England), 110 gt, 99' 4'' X 19' 8'' (30,27 m X 5,99 m). Oil Engine. Owner : K. A. Koukoulas.
> *Registered at Piraeus (off. no 555)*, call sign SZLN.
> 
> Στις λίστες του αδελφού μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad) το βρίσκω (χωρίς αριθμό νηολογίου) σαν φορτηγό από το 1925 περίπου. Να είναι άραγε ένα ακόμα X-Lighter ?


Και αυτό "μυρίζει" για x-lighter Νεκτάριε. Είχε καταχωρηθεί ως "πετρελαιόπλοιο" στον Πειραιά και διαλύθηκε "προ του 1944" όπως αναφέρεται στα νηολόγια. Ο Κτησιφών Κουκουλάς που ήταν γαιανθρακέμπορος είχε και άλλο ένα (τουλάχτιστον) x-lighter το ΟΥΡΑΝΙΑ. Επίσης είχε τα ατμόπλοια ΟΥΡΑΝΙΑ και ΘΕΣΣΑΛΙΑ. 

Επίσης X-lighter μπορεί να ήταν και το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ (πρώην ΑΓΙΟΣ ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ και ΦΙΛΙΤΣΑ) για το οποίο μπορεί κανείς να διαβάσει στο τέλος του άρθρου *εδώ*.

----------


## Ellinis

> Να ρισκάρω μία ίσως αφελή ερώτηση ??? Εκτός από το ότι το ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ φαίνεται ενεργό το 1971-72 με άλλο ιδιοκτήτη, δεν είναι και περίεργο ένα πλοίο του 1915 που βυθίστηκε το 1943 να είχε αριθμό ΙΜΟ 5278717 ??? Δεν συνηγορεί και αυτό το στοιχείο στην πιθανότητα να ανελκύστηκε και να συνέχισε να δουλεύει ???





> Αυτό με το ΙΜΟ με κάνει και εμένα να πιστεύω ότι ανελκύστηκε και ξαναδούλεψε. Και η αλλαγή ιδιοκτήτη βέβαια που δεν θα μπορούσε να συμβεί σε βυθισμένο πλοίο... Όπως είπα και πριν μια έρευνα στο νηολόγιο από το συνήθη ύποπτο θα μας το ξεκαθαρίσει


Είχατε δίκιο για το ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ. Μπορεί να διαγράφηκε το Φεβρουάριο του 1944 καθώς είχε ήδη βυθιστεί αλλά φαίνεται οτι ανελκύστηκε αφού τον Οκτώβριο του 1945 ανακλήθηκε η απόφαση διαγραφής  :Victorious: 
Το πλοίο άλλαξε διάφορους ιδιοκτήτες, αλλά διατήρησε το ίδιο όνομα μέχρι που πήγε για σκραπ στο καρνάγιο Ψιλοπάτη στο Καματερό τον Φεβρουάριο του 1993.

----------


## Ellinis

> Μπράβο και από εμένα Άρη, εξαιρετικό εύρημα !
> 
> Στη λίστα που σου έχω στείλει παλιότερα με τις φορτηγίδες του Σ. Γ.  Εμπειρίκου αναφέρεται η συγκεκριμένη, μαζί με τις ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Γ.,  ΣΟΦΙΑ Γ.  και ΣΤΥΛΙΑΝΟΣ Γ. να ανήκουν στον Σ. Γ. Εμπειρίκο με αυτά το όνοματα.  Προφανώς ο Γιαλεράκης τις πούλησε και τις 4 στον Σ. Γ. Εμπειρίκο ο  οποίος για κάποιο διάστημα δεν τους είχε αλλάξει όνομα... Δεν ήξερα όμως  ότι μετονομάστηκε "Ε" οπότε έχουμε νέα ανακάλυψη και στους Εμπειρίκους  (υπήρχαν και οι Ε1 έως Ε63 - 63 φορτηγίδες που ανήκαν στην Εθνική και  χρησιμοποιούνταν για τις ανθρακεύσεις της Byron).





> Φίλε  Νεκτάριε το ΣΤΥΛΙΑΝΟΣ Γ. (πρώην X-lighter και αυτό) είχε επίσης  ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία που μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε εδώ. Τα άλλα δυο δεν πρέπει να τα έχω συναντήσει.


Εχουμε νεότερα στοιχεία για το ΣΤΥΛΙΑΝΟΣ Γ. - ή καλύτερα για τα δυο ΣΤΥΛΙΑΝΟΣ Γ. που ήταν μετασκευές από x-lighters.
Το πρώτο το αγόρασε ο Στ. Γιαλεράκης το 1921 και όπως γράφει ο Νεκτάριος το πούλησε μαζί με τα ΣΟΦΙΑ Γ., ΚΑΤΙΝΑ Γ. και ΜΑΡΙΑ Γ. "en bloc" στον Σταμάτη Εμπειρίκο. Το σκάφος, όπως και το ΣΟΦΙΑ Γ., πέρασε το 1934 στους κληρονόμους του και το 1950 στην "Γ. Σ. Εμπειρίκος Ναυτιλιακή Α.Ε. & Γαιανθράκων". Το 1956 και τα δυο πουλήθηκαν στον ΟΛΠ. Το μεν ΣΟΦΙΑ Γ. περιήλθε το 1960 σε ιδιώτες, το δε ΣΤΥΛΙΑΝΟΣ Γ. απέκτησε το 1970 μια μηχανή 150 ΒΗΡ και μεταφέρθηκε από το νηολόγιο φορτηγίδων στο Β' κλάσης με το όνομα ΟΛΠ Νο.4. 
Το 1991 εκποιήθηκε σε ιδιώτες και αρχικά μετονομάστηκε ΑΙΑΣ αλλά το ίδιο έτος πήρε το όνομα ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΣ.
Αφού χρησίμευσε για όλα αυτά τα χρόνια άλλοτε ως υδροφόρα και άλλοτε ως δεξαμενόπλοιο, τελικά έδεσε στο λιμανάκι του Περάματος όπου και εγκαταλείφθηκε.
Το 2012 ο ΟΛΠ εξέδωσε την παρακάτω ανακοίνωση:_Ανακοινώνουμε  ότι ο Οργανισμός Λιμένος Πειραιώς Α.Ε. διενεργεί επαναληπτικό ανοικτό  πλειοδοτικό διαγωνισμό για την εκποίηση και απομάκρυνση εκτός Λιμένος  Πειραιά, του επικίνδυνου και επιβλαβούς πλοίου – πλωτού ναυπηγήματος,  δεξαμενόπλοιο ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΣ, Ν.Π. 3630  που βρίσκεται στο λιμανάκι  Περάματος με αριθμό διακήρυξης N 20/2012_ 
Πράγματι το σκάφος απομακρύνθηκε και το 2013 διαλύθηκε στη Σαλαμίνα στου Σπανόπουλου. Πιθανότατα ήταν το τελευταίο από τα X-lighter που υπηρέτησαν κατά τον Α' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο στο Αιγαίο και μετέπειτα στην ελληνική εμπορική ναυτιλία.
Κάνοντας μια βόλτα το 2010 στο λιμανάκι του Περάματος είχα δει το σκάφος και μου κίνησε την περιέργεια οπότε δεν παρέλειψα να το φωτογραφήσω, χωρίς να ξέρω τότε το παρελθόν του. Όπως βλέπουμε μέχρι το τέλος διατηρούσε σχεδόν την αρχική του μορφή. 

PC150016.jpg PC150014.jpg 

Όσο για το αδελφό ΣΟΦΙΑ Γ., και αυτό υπηρέτησε επί δεκαετίες, χωρίς να  αλλάξει όνομα και τελικά πουλήθηκε το 2007 σε τουρκική εταιρία που  πιθανότατα το διέλυσε.

----------


## Ellinis

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω οτι υπήρχε και δεύτερο ΣΤΥΛΙΑΝΟΣ Γ. που ήταν αυτό που βυθίστηκε ως ΜΠΑΡΜΠΑΘΩΜΑΣ στη Μακρόνησο.
Το 1929 ο Νικ. Γιαλεράκης που είχε καρνάγιο στη Χαλκίδα απέκτησε πέντε φορτηγίδες (μάλλον όλες ήταν X-lighters) που τις μετονόμασε ΣΤΥΛΙΑΝΟΣ Γ., ΜΑΡΙΓΟΥΛΑ Γ., ΚΑΤΙΝΑ Γ., ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Γ. και ΣΟΦΙΑ Γ. 
Μιας και τα περισσότερα ονόματα τα είχαν και οι φορτηγίδες που είχε αποκτήσει ο Στ. Γιαλεράκης το 1921, είναι λογικό να δημιουργηθεί κάποια σύγχιση μιας και υπήρχαν την ίδια περίοδο δυο σετ όμοιες φορτηγίδες με τα ίδια ονόματα, οι μισές νηολογημένες στον Πειραιά και οι άλλες στη Χαλκίδα.

Το ΣΤΥΛΙΑΝΟΣ Γ. της Χαλκίδας μετασκευάστηκε το 1953 σε πλωτό γερανό για ανελκύσεις ναυαγίων με το όνομα ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΞΕΝΟΦΩΝ και λίγο πριν το τέλος πήρε το όνομα ΜΠΑΡΜΠΑΘΩΜΑΣ.

Εδώ βλέπουμε το ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΞΕΝΟΦΩΝ στο Γύθειο το 1966 με τον γερανό στην πλώρη...
KAPETAN XENOPHON at gythio 9 Oct 1966.jpg
και παρακάτω στα Πηγάδια της Καρπάθου μαζί - πιθανώς - με το ρυμουλκό ΛΕΩΝ.
Kapetan Xenophon και ίσως Leon στα Πηγάδια.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Ο Γιαλεράκης είχε και πέμπτο X-lighter, το ΜΑΡΙΓΟΥΛΑ Γ. που έχουμε συζητήσει κατ' ιδίαν στο παρελθόν, το οποίο μετασκευάστηκε σε φορτηγό, πουλήθηκε και ζούσε μέχρι και το 1997 με όνομα ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ.





> Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ήταν αμμολυπτικό μετά το 1972 και διαλύθηκε το 1997 κατόπιν ατυχήματος (το έχει ο Ντούνης.





> Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ το θυμάμαι στα πρώτα μου βήματα στο ευγενές άθλημα του... shipspotting στο Ρέθυμνο. Τέλη 1976, ήμουν πολύ μικρός (μόλις 4 χρονών). Ήταν καταχωρημένο σαν αμμοληπτικό αλλά ουσιαστικά ήταν φορτηγό με γερανό "φαγάνα" στο κέντρο σαν τα σημερινά χωματάδικα. Πρέπει να έκατσε μέχρι το 1977-78 περίπου που ήρθε το ΑΡΓΩ ΝΤΙΓΚΕΡ και το αντικατέστησε. Ενδεχομένως να έχω φωτογραφία, θα ψάξω τις πρώτες μας φωτογραφίες μήπως βρω κάτι. Φαινόταν πάντως ότι ήταν μετασκευή καθώς είχε περίεργο σουλούπι.


Σε μια φωτογραφία  απο την περίοδο της Κατοχής παρεισφρυσε και ολιγη... ΜΑΡΙΓΟΥΛΑ  Γ.  :Friendly Wink:  

FB_IMG_1665816654453.jpg

----------

